# What's so special about kangaroos?



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 27, 2019)

Yeah, I'm trying to develop a kangaroo sona, tell me your thoughts!


----------



## Xitheon (May 27, 2019)

They're big tough rednecks with unusual genitalia. When I think "kangaroo", I think big, laid back, but badass if you fuck with them. Also enjoys a beer and scratches in public.


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2019)

Expensive socks.


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 27, 2019)

, what kind of weird genitalia are you talking about?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> , what kind of weird genitalia are you talking about?



The scrotum is superior to the penis, which is bifid. 

The female has a bifid vagina and two wombs, to my knowledge. 

Our genital configuration is the one that eutherian mammals tend to have, but Kangaroos are marsupials and do things differently. :]


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (May 27, 2019)

UMMMMM... okay?


----------



## Fallowfox (May 27, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> UMMMMM... okay?



The miracle of biology lol. My palaeontology professor taught me about this when I was doing my degree. 

(I would not consider any of those things I described relevant to a fursona by the way, haha!)


----------



## foussiremix (May 27, 2019)

Kangaroos are capable of breaking your ribs if they hit or worse.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (May 27, 2019)

They are incapable of moving backwards.


----------



## Simo (May 27, 2019)

@Ravofox rides to class in one's pouch


----------



## Ravofox (May 27, 2019)

Simo said:


> @Ravofox rides to class in one's pouch



No I don't! *hides in pouch*

They're also damn cute!!


----------



## Skychickens (May 29, 2019)

They lick their wrists and other thin points of skin to keep themselves cool. And it’s amazingly effective.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 29, 2019)

You can fight them, duh.


----------



## Jacob Bender (Sep 13, 2019)

My fursona is a special type


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Sep 13, 2019)

They jump a lot.


----------



## Arnak (Sep 13, 2019)

Just take a look at Sheila from the reignited trilogy. Extra thicc hips


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 15, 2019)

They look adorable, but they could rip your guts out with a kick.


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> The scrotum is superior to the penis, which is bifid.
> 
> The female has a bifid vagina and two wombs, to my knowledge.
> 
> Our genital configuration is the one that eutherian mammals tend to have, but Kangaroos are marsupials and do things differently. :]



I regret looking that up but I feel as if I've learned so much at the same time...

Anyway, as far as a Roo Sona goes.

• Pay special attention to anatomy, how one might sit, stand, and acclimate to their surroundings based on where you have them living.
• Putting a bit of hair in between dem big ears for scritch scratching would be cute.
• Focusing on the eyes, thighs, and tail is probably your best bet as their upper body can be a bit stocky and unimpressive (though you can always add Hybrid traits to make it more impressive)
• Loose clothing for movement, probably wanna avoid pants, go Kangaroo Jack style and work with a big comfy hoodie maybe?


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 18, 2019)

Almost all kangaroos are left-handed.
That's neat


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Almost all kangaroos are left-handed.
> That's neat



How do you people know these things?? @_@ (oh wait google exists...I feel like an idiot now)

Here have more facts: Amazing Facts about Kangaroos | OneKindPlanet Animal Education


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Sep 18, 2019)

Lots of "they can kick the shit out of you" here, that's a funny little throwback to the whole fighting fursonas discussion.

Anyway, back to the topic. I think they're a pretty cool thing for wanting a anthropomorphised sona. They already stand straight up, their sharp faces are very appealing and pretty and the whole energetic, jumpy behaviour can quickly lead to a unique and lovably quirky character.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 18, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> Lots of "they can kick the shit out of you" here, that's a funny little throwback to the whole fighting fursonas discussion.
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic. I think they're a pretty cool thing for wanting a anthropomorphised sona. They already stand straight up, their sharp faces are very appealing and pretty and the whole energetic, jumpy behaviour can quickly lead to a unique and lovably quirky character.


Hell, they can be quirky as it is.
I've seen kangaroos in person who will lay down in front of people and scratch their junk at them just to get a rise out of them XP


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Hell, they can be quirky as it is.
> I've seen kangaroos in person who will lay down in front of people and scratch their junk at them just to get a rise out of them XP



Roo's are officially my favorite animal now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2019)

Raever said:


> I regret looking that up but I feel as if I've learned so much at the same time...



:]


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Sep 18, 2019)

They are hella buff!


----------



## Raever (Sep 18, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> They are hella buff!
> 
> View attachment 71155



Oh my god XD


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 18, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> They are hella buff!
> 
> View attachment 71155


That's all corded muscle, like Bruce Lee.
This is why you really, really don't wanna box one.

That and they have fairly sharp claws, too.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 18, 2019)

Doodle Bunny said:


> They are hella buff!
> 
> View attachment 71155



_He looks like a disgruntled cartoon club bouncer_


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Sep 18, 2019)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> _He looks like a disgruntled cartoon club bouncer_


“Oi mate! You’re piss drunk! Get the hell out!”


----------

